# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कुछ सॉफ्टवेर मेरी तरफ से

## INDIAN_ROSE22

Apple Service Diagnostic ASD 3S135 | 3.55 GB


Apple Service Diagnostics (ASD) is distributed to Apple Service Providers. The Apple Service Diagnostics application is designed to run both EFI and Mac OS X tests from an external USB hard drive. Apple Service Diagnostics (EFI) runs low-level tests of the hardware directly and does not require Mac OS X, while Apple Service Diagnostics (OS) uses Mac OS X to run tests.
Description :Installing Apple Service Diagnostics on a USB hard drive.
Please refer to the document "Installing ASD on a USB hard drive" included with this release.
Booting and using the Apple Service Diagnostics application.
! Before using Apple Service Diagnostics, disconnect any Ethernet network, USB, and audio cables!
With the USB hard drive containing ASD OS 3S135 and ASD EFI 3S135 plugged into a USB port, restart the computer and hold down the option key as the computer boots up into the Boot Picker. To run ASD (EFI) select the "ASD EFI 3S135" drive icon and press return or select it with a mouse click. To run ASD (OS) select the "ASD OS 3S135" drive icon and press return or select it with a mouse click. ASD (EFI) will load in 20-30 seconds; ASD (OS) will load in 1-2 minutes. After running ASD (OS) or ASD (EFI), press the Shut Down button to shut down the computer. Removed the USB drive.

Changes to ASD 3S135
EFI user interface has been changed to better match the OS user interface. Those changes are listed in ASD User Guide.
Added support for new Macintosh releases listed below.
ASD 3S135 supports the following machines
MacBook (13-inch, Late 2009)
iMac (21.5-inch, Late 2009)
iMac (27-inch, Late 2009)
Mac mini (Late 2009)

Ext. Information : Full translation of the description deliberately did not, who knows what it is - understands and who does not understand that IMHO it is absolutely not necessary.
In a nutshell, are as follows: The most recent diagnostic drive Apple.
This version add support for new models of Mack:
MacBook (13-inch, Late 2009)
iMac (21.5-inch, Late 2009)
iMac (27-inch, Late 2009)
Mac mini (Late 2009)
Hotfile.com
Link Filesonic:
If links die, I will reupload at here.

http://tinypaste.com/a437c

OR

http://www.filesonic.com/file/795113...S135.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/795113...S135.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/795113...S135.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/795113...S135.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/795113...S135.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/795113...S135.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/795113...S135.part7.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/795114...S135.part8.rar

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Auto Mapa 6.7.0 Beta MULTi | 2.44 GB





FILESONIC:

http://www.filesonic.com/file/842845....7.0.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/842843....7.0.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/842845....7.0.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/842846....7.0.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/842839....7.0.part5.rar

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

FL Studio 9.6 (2010/x86/ENG) | 212MB
FL Studio - one of the best programs for creating and recording his own music! In FL Studio virtually no restrictions. Supports VST / DX plugins, multi-track recording, 32-bit mixing and advanced MIDI support will create music of any style and trends. Ready-made tracks and samples can be exported into formats WAV, MP3, OGG or MIDI. The program interface is not particularly difficult, but there are many functions that require detailed study. The time spent is worth it - you will be able to give free rein to their imagination raging and do your music just be what you want!

Features

Bugfixes:

* Fixed minor bug when right-clicking mini piano roll view for immediate jump in some cases.
* Fixed minor browser bug.
* Kb preview now works better as notes are released when you select another channel.
* Changed priority stuff when background rendering.
* Fixed bug loading old projects with internal controllers in sends.
* Fixed crash in Edison's scratching tool.
* Fixed possible hang when using remote control with smoothing enabled.
* FPC: fixed issue cutting preview voices
* Wrapper: don't respond to "update display" messages during saving
* Wrapper: input names were sometimes shortened
* Wrapper: fixed deadlock when i/o changed
* Fixed little Delphi memory leak.
* Fixed crash in Fruity Stereo Shaper when both delay & phase were in use.
* Wrapper: rewrote small part of DX plugin initialization
* Wrapper: fixed loading old DX plugin state if plugin wasn't found
* FPC: pad volume wheel resets to 100% instead of 0%
* FPC: mute button now works correctly if there are multiple pads triggered by the same semitone
* FPC: deleting a layer would delete two instead of one
* Downloader: custom download location wasn't used in some situations
* Video Player: fixed "Ignore tempo changes"
* DirectWave: fixed crash in VST sampling because of buffer overflow
* DirectWave: read sample position offset fields from sf2 file (start, end, loop start, loop end)
* DirectWave: fixed zone voice count display
* DirectWave: fixed visual representation of programs in library if their names were too long

Additions:

* Added 'Sidechain to this track only' option in mixer.
* Added 'Create submix to' option in mixer.
* Added 'Override generic link...' to knob popup menu.
* Slightly improved Sytrus rendering quality.
* Double-clicking a playlist track edits its mostly used clip.
* Speeded up refresh of multidirectional playlist scrolling.
* Wrapper: added option to disable threaded processing for a specific plugin, applies to any new instance of that plugin
* FPC: added random triggering of overlapping layers
* FPC: added DW program file import
* DirectWave: added trigger groups
* DirectWave: searches for samples in subfolder with the program's name when loading a .dwp
* FPC: pad menu now shows banks in separate columns instead of submenus
* FPC: updated DW import
* FPC: use improved randomization method
* DirectWave: increased max size of zone and program name to 128
* DirectWave: implemented new save/restore routine, unified across FL/VST and dwp/dwb
* Downloader: options window is now integrated in content library window
* Downloader: clicking an cd/category will open or close it (no double-click necessary)

Year: 2010
Version: 9.6
Developer: Image Line,
Platform: Windows XP/Vista/7
Language: English
Medicine: Present

Link Filesonic:

http://www.filesonic.com/file/873497...com).part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873497...com).part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873181...com).part3.rar

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

DriversPack for Vista & Win7 05.01.2011 (x86/x64) | 2.29 GB

Fresh Drivers for Windows 7 and Windows Vista.

The list of drivers in the pack:

Audio:
-Analog Devices SoundMAX HD Audio Driver
-C-Media all
-Conexant Hermosa HD Audio Driver
-Realtek
-AC97 Audio Driver
-HD Audio Driver
-HDMI Audio Driver
-VIA HD Audio Driver

Card Reader:
-ALCOR MICRO Card Reader Driver
-JMB38x Card Reader Driver
-O2Micro Card Reader Driver
-Realtek
-Realtek RTS 5121, 5101, 5111, 5116 Card Reader Driver
-Realtek RTS 5158 Card Reader Driver
-Realtek RTS 5159 Card Reader Driver
-Ricoh R5C83x 84x Card Reader Driver

Chipset:
-Intel Chipset Driver all
-Nvidia Chipset Driver all
-VIA Chipset Driver all

LAN:
-Atheros
-Broadcom
-Intel
-JMicron
-Marvell
-Realtek
-VIA

Video
-ATI-AMD all
-Intel all
-Nvidia 191.07 all & 186.81 all mobile
-VIA all

Wi-Fi
-Atheros
-Broadcom
-Intel
-Realtek

Year: 2010
Platform: Windows Vista, 7 (x86/x64)

Link Filesonic:

http://www.filesonic.com/file/873498...om).part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873498...om).part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873498...om).part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873512...om).part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873498...om).part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873498...om).part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873611...om).part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873586...om).part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873585...om).part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873577...om).part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873611...om).part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873577...om).part12.rar

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Windows version wonderful Xp Fannan NewLook




Windows version wonderful Xp Fannan NewLook, 5 different versions and distinct area of 700 MB to several servers(Snorgared)
-Based On Windows XP SP2
-Contain 3 Different Original Copies of XP
-Original and Updateable
-Integrated Latest Update Hotfix
-Integrated Latest Software for 2010
-Integrated  Collection Themes

informations
Source: Windows XP
Service Pack: 2-3
Language: ARAB- ENGL- FRENS
System : x86 -32-Bit
Release Name: Fannan Newlook v.5
File Format: .ISO
Year:2010
ISO Size: 700 MB 


download:

http://www.filesonic.com/file/873474...gspot.com).001
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873474...gspot.com).002
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873474...gspot.com).003
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873474...gspot.com).004
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873474...gspot.com).005
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873480...gspot.com).006
http://www.filesonic.com/file/873497...gspot.com).007

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Adobe Photoshop CS4 Lite Complete ** Win7 Compatible **
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Lite Complete ** Win7 Compatible ** 
Portable Setup | 68MB | Works 100% | Full Version | ENJOY

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
Portable Setup | 68MB | Works 100% | Full Version | ENJOY




Download file

http://hotfile.com/dl/19562844/e1c43...tible.rar.html

----------


## Yadav

मित्र सोफ़्ट्वेयर के बारे मे पुरी जानकारी भी देने की क्रिपा करो हिन्दी मे जिस से आम लोगो को भी समझ लगे

----------


## ranjansameer

दोस्त आपका ये सूत्र मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा! मनोज तो सीधे साधे पब्लिक को ***िया बना रहा है.

----------


## Lovely.indian

> दोस्त आपका ये सूत्र मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा! मनोज तो सीधे साधे पब्लिक को ***िया बना रहा है.


मनोज जी यह सज्जन आप पर कुछ जियादा ही मेहरबान है. किया कर्ण है भाई. हमें भी तो पता चले.

----------


## ASHOKKHANDELWAL

*कोइ भी full software  free मे download नही होता भाई*

----------


## love.15

बहुत ही अच्छी कोशिश है मित्र...................................  ..................................................  ...............

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> बहुत ही अच्छी कोशिश है मित्र...................लाजवा


शक्रिया .................................................

----------


## Hot4Love69

Plz send me this software.

----------


## santarch2000

ghost जैसा कोई hard disk to hard disk कॉपी करने वाला सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए है सर जी. जो fast कॉपी करे windows xp में

----------


## akash6848

what is the full address

----------


## kinshu

सर मुजे कोई एसा सॉफ्टवेर चहिये जिसके द्वारा में ये पता लगा सकू की मेरे अलवा जो मेरे कंप्यूटर पर बेठा था उसने क्या क्या किया  जेसे नेट में क्या देका  भले हेई उसने ब्रोव्सेर की हिस्टरी डिलीट कर दी हो  मेरा सिस्टम window xp 32 bit he कृपया करे ये सॉफ्टवेर जरुर दे दे बहुत आशा हेई आप से

----------


## akash6848

> Ghost Windows XP Pro SP3 BluExtreme 2010 v2.0 Final
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost Windows XP Pro SP3 BluExtreme 2010 v2.0 For All Main | 698 Mb
> Install Windows XP Pro SP3 BluExtreme 2010 in fast few minutes via Norton Ghost Automatically ..
> - The System is original with full components .. Nothing Removed (NOT Lite) .
> - Already full activated, accept updates from Microsoft, Fast and Stable .
> - Compatible with any Computer.. Desktop & Laptop ..
> ...


Bhai koi nai link do na, Plzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## rajuecrc

*कमाल का सूत्र है...
IDM का नया version चाहिए...*

----------


## manojdjoshi

> Bhai koi nai link do na, Plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


http://ryushare.com/gky89nla99l9/Damn_Ghost.rar

----------


## raj024

pandrive me virus na jaye kisi bhi computer system ke aisa koi software mil sakta hai kya

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *कमाल का सूत्र है...
> IDM का नया version चाहिए...*


*Internet Download Manager 6.12 build 23 Final Retail(Released: Oct 26, 2012)* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?q96venky4j3cpzc

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://extabit.com/file/29fnkqnif6px5/

----------


## raj024

manoj ji mujhe aise software  ki jarurat hai jisse me apne pandrive ko aisa bana saku jaise ki cd/dvd  hoti hai jisme virus nahi aa sakte chahe kisi bhi computer system me  lagao mene apne pandrive me bahut sari software dal rakhi hai ab me ye  chahta hoon ki me jab kisi system me ye pandrive use karu to uske virus  mere pandrive me na aye abhi mujhe sabhi software ko winrar karke rakhna  padta hai pls help.............????????????

----------


## sonu367

file not found

----------


## nzmy19

dost mujhe EASY MP3 DOWNLOADER chaihye key ke saath ,,,atikripa hogi..

----------


## manojdjoshi

> dost mujhe EASY MP3 DOWNLOADER chaihye key ke saath ,,,atikripa hogi..


आपको PM द्वारा प्रेषित कर दिया गया हे

----------


## esanjay

freeware photo recovery software

----------


## zaveri_555

kismat 2005  Astrology Softwerचाहिए.... मिले तो प्रदान करे मित्र....

----------


## missindia

sir ji muje xps to jpeg converter chahiye hai. koi full version ho to dene ka kashat kare. urgent hai

----------


## zaveri_555

kismat 2005  Astrology Softwerचाहिए.... मिले तो प्रदान करे मित्र....
my id zaveri_555@dataone.in

----------


## shankar52

> Auto Mapa 6.7.0 Beta MULTi | 2.44 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *********:
> 
> http://www.*********.com/file/842845....7.0.part1.rar
> ...


इसके बारे में विस्तार से बताये

----------


## shankar52

*सर जी मुझे विंडोज 7 अल्टीमेट का इमेज फाइल  दे जो लैपटॉप डेस्कटॉप सभी में सपोर्ट कर जाये 
*

----------


## shankar52

> Windows 7 Ultimate x32 and x64 Retail Full with Activator DVDISO
> 
> http://www.*********.com/file/299544...tor_2.19GB.rar
> http://www.*********.com/file/299544...tor_2.86GB.rar


*यह लिंक  ओपन नहीं हो रहा है*

----------


## shankar52

> Windows 7 Ultimate Live CD + MS Office [GENUINE] 32/64-Bit
> Size : 1.90 GB
> Release Date: 2011
> Platform: x86-32 | x86-64 | EM64TBit operating system: 32 bits
> Language: English
> License Status: Cracked
> Format: .ISO (Bootable) PE
> 
> 
> ...


*यह लिंक  ओपन नहीं हो रहा है*

----------


## shankar52

> *Avid Media Composer 6.0.1 *Fix* activate AC3 (x64) | 4.36 GB
> 
> **Download From Rapidgator 
> Code: 
> 
> http://rapidgator.net/file/24846256/...art01.rar.html
> 
> http://rapidgator.net/file/24846240/...art02.rar.html
> 
> ...


*इस फाइल को केवल प्रीमियम वाले ही डाउनलोड कर पाएंगे *

----------


## ASHOKKHANDELWAL

download nahi ho raha hai ******* rahta hai bhai

----------


## shankar52

*यह सूत्र कब अपडेट होगा और मेरे पोस्ट किये गए सवाल का जवाब कब मिलेगा 
*

----------


## shankar52

*यह सूत्र कब अपडेट होगा और मेरे पोस्ट किये गए सवाल का जवाब कब मिलेगा 
**यह सूत्र कब अपडेट होगा और मेरे पोस्ट किये गए सवाल का जवाब कब मिलेगा 
**यह सूत्र कब अपडेट होगा और मेरे पोस्ट किये गए सवाल का जवाब कब मिलेगा* 





Windows 7 Ultimate Live CD + MS Office [GENUINE] 32/64-Bit
Size : 1.90 GB
Release Date: 2011
Platform: x86-32 | x86-64 | EM64TBit operating system: 32 bits
Language: English
License Status: Cracked
Format: .ISO (Bootable) PE


http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part1.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part2.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part3.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part4.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part5.rar

*यह लिंक  ओपन नहीं हो रहा है*




Windows 7 Ultimate x32 and x64 Retail Full with Activator DVDISO

http://www.*********.com/file/299544...tor_2.19GB.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/299544...tor_2.86GB.rar



*यह लिंक  ओपन नहीं हो रहा है*   


 

 


Windows 7 Ultimate Live CD + MS Office [GENUINE] 32/64-Bit
Size : 1.90 GB
Release Date: 2011
Platform: x86-32 | x86-64 | EM64TBit operating system: 32 bits
Language: English
License Status: Cracked
Format: .ISO (Bootable) PE


http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part1.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part2.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part3.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part4.rar
http://www.*********.com/file/308380...l.MS.part5.rar

----------


## shankar52

> *Strength Records Fiend Computer Core 3 MULTiFORMAT DVDR 
> Language: English 
> Team: DYNAMiCS | ISO | 881 MB 
> 'Computer Core Vol 3' is a pack for producers who like their Electronic music hard, this 1 GB sonic assault is loaded with nasty drones, lo-fi drums, and a collection of twist breaks for you to mash up in your production work. Apple, REX2 and Acid loops formats are included with one-shots in Battery 3, Kontakt, NI Maschine formats and a Reason Refill.
> From the depths of the underground comes the newest addition to the 'Computer Core' collection, produced by none other than sound designer and producer, Fiend. This new collection is the perfect add-on to the first two volumes of the series.
> 'Computer Core Vol 3' can be used in Industrial, Techno, Grime, Dubstep, EBM, DnB, Experimental and Hardcore music. The effects in the pack are also wicked for video games, too. This versatile collection delivers a slew of sounds for the strong minded producer looking to take it up a notch. 
> This 24-Bit pack is loaded with Apple, REX2 and Acid loops to rock in any DAW. 'Computer Core Vol 3' also includes all the one-shots in Battery 3, Kontakt and of course, NI Maschine formats for total control while using these great Native Instruments plug-ins. 
> It doesn't stop there, Fiend put together a dope Reason Refill which is included in the pack. The Refill contains Combiner patches, Redrum, REX2 and some cool NN-XT goodies for you to create the core with total control of each sample. 
> Download Links:
> ...


*सर जी इसका उपयोग क्या है जरा  में विस्तार से हिंदी में बताये*

----------


## rb908

भाईयों कोई ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर मिल सकता है जिसे में अपने मोबाइल (सेमसंग चेट जी टी बी ५३३० ) में इंस्टाल कर के अपने कंप्यूटर (विंडो ७ ३२बित ) को कण्ट्रोल कर सकूँ 
एक रिमोट की तरह

----------


## shankar52

यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या यह सूत्र अपडेट नहीं होगा क्या

----------


## alonboy

डाउनलोड लिंक मैं ये स्टार आ रहे हैं  http://www.*********.com/file/275088501/WindowsXP.Genius.sp3.iso.rar
कृपया पुनः लिंक दें 
धन्यवाद. ..





> Microsoft Windows XP s7ven Genius Edition SP3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.*********.com/file/275088...us.sp3.iso.rar

----------


## alonboy

मुझे भी चाहिए 

TE=ripal;950718]Attachment 375993

muje Revit Architectur 2012 chahiye crack ke sath[/QUOTE]

----------


## RAM2205

* बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है।*

----------


## RAM2205

मैं नवागत हूँ , लेकिन इस सूत्र में ज्ञानवर्धक सामग्री है। कृपया धन्यवाद स्वीकार करें।

----------


## incanadaplayboy

DOST 


> Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate with Seriale (iso)
> 
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/258670...te_WithKey.rar


Dost Link Kaam Nahi Kar Raha

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र, पीडीएफ मेकर प्रोफेशनल विद क्रैक

----------


## Talk Talk

3 ra din nikal aaya par koi javab nai aise kissi ko javab na mil raha ho to hamre all in one thread me likhe kuch na kuch

 samadhan avashya milega

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=24010

----------


## BIJENDER

> मनोज जी यह सज्जन आप पर कुछ जियादा ही मेहरबान है. किया कर्ण है भाई. हमें भी तो पता चले.


BHAI KISI KE PASS TALLY ERP9 LATEST CRACK HAI KYA

----------


## aalokkumar

भाइ, रेस्टुरेन्ट बिलिंग सफ्टवेयर मिल सकता है क्या ???

----------

